# Pocketpredator polycarbonate sideshooter hunting(graphic)



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)




----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Nice . What are you going to do when you run out of squirrels ?


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

I never run out lol


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

Must be nice there in November...here in Nova Scotia everything looks orange, brown, & yellow....and it is cold...
Nice shooting, Man...the squirrels down there must hate you an awful lot by now 

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## theTurk (Feb 25, 2016)

You know it's a wrap when the camera tilts left

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

Lol


----------



## gabeb (Jan 1, 2016)

MikmaqWarrior said:


> Must be nice there in November...here in Nova Scotia everything looks orange, brown, & yellow....and it is cold...
> Nice shooting, Man...the squirrels down there must hate you an awful lot by now
> 
> Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


It was 80° F here today, going to be a record winter they say... nice shooting as usual @Oneproudmeximan how big is your collection? And do you practice before hunting or do like me and just go?


----------



## Njones (Jan 27, 2015)

Good shot. I can't seem to get close enough to the squirrels around here. They run like crazy at any noise.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Bingo!!!! By now, you should have enough to make a squirrel skin comforter for a king sized bed ...

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Nice shooting as always


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

Cheers!!!


----------



## Fiveshooter (Nov 15, 2016)

MikmaqWarrior said:


> Must be nice there in November...here in Nova Scotia everything looks orange, brown, & yellow....and it is cold...
> Nice shooting, Man...the squirrels down there must hate you an awful lot by now
> 
> Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


Here in my part of Texas it's reached 80+ Fahrenheit almost every day this month until after the 15th. STRANGE weather... but then again this is Texas.

It's finally getting down in the 40s some nights and mid 60s to 70s in the afternoons. I can live with the cooler days. Not sure we will get a real winter this year.

Squirrels are so numerous in my neighborhood I often see ten or more in my yard at once. Sadly they can't be taken legally in my state with a slingshot so I don't take them at all.

Several counties have timed seasons when you can hunt them and some have no open season at all. My county has no closed season and no bag limit but as I said...no slingshots on any game animal. That leaves us with rabbits and pidgins as edible and legal slingshot game. Not many rabbits around where I live for the past few years so I leave what few I do see alone. Plenty of pidgins though and they are definitely on the menu


----------



## Njones (Jan 27, 2015)

Oneproudmeximan said:


> View attachment 140593


Cool man. What kind of camera do you have in this picture? I’ve never seen a camo one. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

